# 1ª Abordagem Inverno 2006/2007



## Seringador (11 Jul 2006 às 15:58)

Boas,

Eu sei que falta muito tempo mas não consigo resisitir a pensar como os estilistas 
E neste momento já estou com a cabeça mais no Outono 
O MeteoOffice lançou a sua primeira previsão de longo termo e ela aqui está!
Condições de temperatura acima do normal assim como a precipitação, e eu indico que vamos ter primeiro um Outono assim o Inverno será uma surpresa!  
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2006/pr20060710.html


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jul 2006 às 16:15)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Eu sei que falta muito tempo mas não consigo resisitir a pensar como os estilistas
> E neste momento já estou com a cabeça mais no Outono
> ...



xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....lá vem os bruxos tentar acertar heeeheheh     

Tou a brincar... O melhor é esperar como vai ser o resto do verão...que acho que ainda nos vai trazer algumas surpresas...


----------



## Seringador (11 Jul 2006 às 16:28)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....lá vem os bruxos tentar acertar heeeheheh
> 
> Tou a brincar... O melhor é esperar como vai ser o resto do verão...que acho que ainda nos vai trazer algumas surpresas...



A qual deles é que te referes?  
Quem gosta de teleconexões está sempre a pensar no que vem a seguir  
para mim acho que vai ser mais no início de outono mas como tenho vindo a defender que iremos ter um bom Outono ao nível da precipitação, tal ponto que irão ser uma prova a alguma infra - estruturas portuárias e fluviais


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Jul 2006 às 17:12)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> A qual deles é que te referes?
> Quem gosta de teleconexões está sempre a pensar no que vem a seguir
> para mim acho que vai ser mais no início de outono mas como tenho vindo a defender que iremos ter um bom Outono ao nível da precipitação, tal ponto que irão ser uma prova a alguma infra - estruturas portuárias e fluviais




Q seja bom ao nivel da precipitação e da convectividade!


----------



## tozequio (11 Jul 2006 às 17:16)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Q seja bom ao nivel da precipitação e da convectividade!



E que seja o prenúncio de umas boas entradas de Norte no Inverno


----------



## Seringador (11 Jul 2006 às 18:23)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> E que seja o prenúncio de umas boas entradas de Norte no Inverno



mais de SW


----------



## tozequio (11 Jul 2006 às 18:37)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> mais de SW



Mas eu queria era umas de N para ficar tudo branquinho


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2006 às 18:40)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Mas eu queria era umas de N para ficar tudo branquinho



Ar frio pelo N e precipitação pelo SW


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2006 às 18:42)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Mas eu queria era umas de N para ficar tudo branquinho



Com entradas de norte nunca cai grande coisa, pelo menos por aqui


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2006 às 20:14)

As entradas de Norte só mesmo para trazer frio porque neve é para esquecer... normalmente 5 cm quanto muito na serra...


----------



## Seringador (12 Jul 2006 às 10:56)

Minho disse:
			
		

> As entradas de Norte só mesmo para trazer frio porque neve é para esquecer... normalmente 5 cm quanto muito na serra...



mas para isso já comprei um termometro Laser para medir a temperatura das nuvens e em altitude para estar em cima do meomento, pq o que é inportante nas entradas de NW, W e SW é o frio em altitude.
O evento de 28 e 29 Janeiro foi uma entrada de NE que veio desde a Dinamarca e depois passou ao largo do Golfo da Biscaia e entrou de NW abaixo de Aveiro, foi por isso que o NW peninsular a baixa altitude não viu nada de branco!


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jul 2006 às 12:55)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> mas para isso já comprei um termometro Laser para medir a temperatura das nuvens e em altitude para estar em cima do meomento, pq !



Isso é muito à frente...qual é o modelo do termometro??


----------



## Seringador (12 Jul 2006 às 14:19)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Isso é muito à frente...qual é o modelo do termometro??



Comprei no Ebay é igual a este custoume 21,50 €:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Digital-Inf...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ50974QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 14:33)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Comprei no Ebay é igual a este custoume 21,50 €:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Digital-Inf...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ50974QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Essas compras no e-bay são 100% fiavéis??? 
Já és um cliente habitual?
Como fazes o pagamento?


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jul 2006 às 15:06)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Comprei no Ebay é igual a este custoume 21,50 €:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Digital-Inf...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ50974QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

E isso le a temp. ddas nuvens???

como é que fazes para medir o ar em altitude??? I


----------



## Seringador (12 Jul 2006 às 15:14)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Essas compras no e-bay são 100% fiavéis???
> Já és um cliente habitual?
> Como fazes o pagamento?



Sim temos de ter em conta a classificação do vendedor se for um " Power seller" não há crise nenhuma!
É com Cartão crédito e já comprei umas coisitas.


----------



## Seringador (12 Jul 2006 às 15:20)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> E isso le a temp. ddas nuvens???
> 
> como é que fazes para medir o ar em altitude??? I


Sim, se existirem nuvens mede a sua temperatura, o ra não consegue medir só superfícies, para isso tenho termómetro convencional e estação! 
Quanto ao alcance não sei bem ainda, só sei que apontei para o céu e marcou -22,6ºC penso que é a temperatura a 300mb 
Vai ser útil no inverno e é util para muita coisa ao nível da construção, competições motorizadas, vegetação e solos...


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 16:23)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Sim, se existirem nuvens mede a sua temperatura, o ra não consegue medir só superfícies, para isso tenho termómetro convencional e estação!
> Quanto ao alcance não sei bem ainda, só sei que apontei para o céu e marcou -22,6ºC penso que é a temperatura a 300mb
> Vai ser útil no inverno e é util para muita coisa ao nível da construção, competições motorizadas, vegetação e solos...




isso é uma cena muito mais à frente. Sim senhor


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 18:33)

O IRI já libertou a previsão de DJFde acordo com Agosto 
Temperatura:

http://iridl.ldeo.columbia.edu/mapr...ree_east&map.X.modulus=360&map.X.plotlast=180

Precipitação
http://iridl.ldeo.columbia.edu/mapr...&map.Y.plotfirst=86S&map.F.plotvalue=Aug+2006


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 13:04)

Bem  o mapa de neve está já com alguma cor! 

mas é em altitude
http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/snowAFnh.gif

Pq na Europa ...
https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 17:21)

Como já foi referido aqui a espessura do gelo é maior do que o ano passado, isto numa continua redução da superfície do Ártico, pelo que pode ser um indicativo de um Inverno
Contudo pofderá originar boas situações de frio em altitude associadas a depressões cavadas 

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/arctic.jpg


http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/ARCHIVE/20050905.jpg





Isto é do NSIDC Sea Ice Index Team


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 17:32)

Seringador disse:


> Como já foi referido aqui a espessura do gelo é maior do que o ano passado, isto numa continua redução da superfície do Ártico, pelo que pode ser um indicativo de um Inverno
> Contudo pofderá originar boas situações de frio em altitude associadas a depressões cavadas
> 
> http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/arctic.jpg
> ...




So a partir de meio de julho é que a situação se alterou..e não me parece que a diferença seja assim mt significativa para o ano passado!! Qual é o erro das medições sabes??


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 17:51)

O de cima é o mais importante em termos comparativos quanto à fiabilidade posso dizer que é melhor do que a do IM   

Foi fornecida por um colega Inglês eque é Ocenógrafo e os dados são:

http://nsidc.org/


----------



## FSantos (7 Set 2006 às 23:34)

A mim já me chegava 10% disto:

http://www.spainsevereweather.com/NI-261204-BU.asp



As fotos são de sonho.


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Set 2006 às 12:22)

FSantos disse:


> A mim já me chegava 10% disto:
> 
> http://www.spainsevereweather.com/NI-261204-BU.asp
> 
> ...




Espectacular...
Eu n me contentava com 10%


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (8 Set 2006 às 16:20)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Espectacular...
> Eu n me contentava com 10%



Bem eu pagava  a minha parte para ter  este tempo aqui …


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 12:10)

Boas para termos um Bom Inverno com chuva e algum frio associado a um e a outro evento teremos de ter as seguintes condições, visto que o El Niño já não se prevê tão acentuado, uma OAN negativa e só faltando anomalia das SST ae leste continente americano aumentando as possibilidades de um Inverno frio no NW da Europa.
Boas actualmente estamos a caminhar para uma anomalia positiva da oscilação do Ártico e talvez a OAN possa ser negativa, e não quer dizer que com isto seja um indicador de um Inverno frio, pode sê-lo como 2000/2001, contudo se as temperaturas do mar ajudarem com uma anomalia negativa em toda a região Leste do Continente Americano desde os trópicos até Gronelândia poderá ajudar o padrão de um Inverno Frio sobretudo no NW da Europa e que por vezes poderá afectar o SW num ou outro evento  

Para ressalvar da situação que necessitamos de ter nas SST par um Inverno Frio têm aqui um mapa de maio de 2005http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.5.24.2005.gif
SST Actual
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/products/NCODA/US058VMET-GIFwxg.NCODA.glbl_sstanomaly.gif

A anomalia durante Invernos frios   SST  tendo em conta a média 1971-2000




Pensamentos alguém??


----------



## LUPER (2 Out 2006 às 12:50)

Seringador disse:


> Boas para termos um Bom Inverno com chuva e algum frio associado a um e a outro evento teremos de ter as seguintes condições, visto que o El Niño já não se prevê tão acentuado, uma OAN negativa e só faltando anomalia das SST ae leste continente americano aumentando as possibilidades de um Inverno frio no NW da Europa.
> Boas actualmente estamos a caminhar para uma anomalia positiva da oscilação do Ártico e talvez a OAN possa ser negativa, e não quer dizer que com isto seja um indicador de um Inverno frio, pode sê-lo como 2000/2001, contudo se as temperaturas do mar ajudarem com uma anomalia negativa em toda a região Leste do Continente Americano desde os trópicos até Gronelândia poderá ajudar o padrão de um Inverno Frio sobretudo no NW da Europa e que por vezes poderá afectar o SW num ou outro evento
> 
> Para ressalvar da situação que necessitamos de ter nas SST par um Inverno Frio têm aqui um mapa de maio de 2005http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.5.24.2005.gif
> ...




Os pensamentos é que vai ser um Inverno ainda mais frio do que o ultimo, com a particularidade deste ter muitas entradas de NW muito frias, ou seja, acompanhada pela ISO 0


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 14:00)

LUPER disse:


> Os pensamentos é que vai ser um Inverno ainda mais frio do que o ultimo, com a particularidade deste ter muitas entradas de NW muito frias, ou seja, acompanhada pela ISO 0



Espero bem que sim e que seja molhado como estou a prever e temperado no geral, o que defendo é que existem possibilidades de uma ou outra depressão mergulhe de NW mas carregada com humidade à grande e à Islandesa


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 02:45)

Seringador disse:


> Espero bem que sim e que seja molhado como estou a prever e temperado no geral, o que defendo é que existem possibilidades de uma ou outra depressão mergulhe de NW mas carregada com humidade à grande e à Islandesa



Boas,

De repente fez-se luz na minha cabeça...  O que dizes está correcto Seringador, mas o que sempre que te leio me esqueço, é que te referes ao Porto e a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, talvez até inclua a zona costeira da nossa Estremadura, mas certamente não se aplica ao Alentejo!! 
Mais um ano a confirmar-se a diminuição da chuva, sei que ainda é cedo, mas pelo episódio de hoje e de dias anteriores, onde quase não choveu, e pelas previsões que tínhamos há uns dias atrás de tanta chuva...  Algo me diz que o padrão é cada vez mais visível; menos chuva a Sul mais temperatura a Sul... olá deserto, olá aquecimento global, já nem o LUPER me convence! Vá lá ainda deu para ver neve este ano por aqui perto. Porque enquanto vivo já não nevará mais por aqui. 

Aliás e como a confirmar o que acima escrevi está o facto de cada vez haver mais camelos por estas bandas alentejanas


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 10:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Aliás e como a confirmar o que acima escrevi está o facto de cada vez haver mais camelos por estas bandas alentejanas



Se fosse só por essas bandas que há mais camelos.....    Acho que os camelos estão a tomar conta do pais....


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 10:23)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas,
> 
> De repente fez-se luz na minha cabeça...  O que dizes está correcto Seringador, mas o que sempre que te leio me esqueço, é que te referes ao Porto e a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, talvez até inclua a zona costeira da nossa Estremadura, mas certamente não se aplica ao Alentejo!!
> Mais um ano a confirmar-se a diminuição da chuva, sei que ainda é cedo, mas pelo episódio de hoje e de dias anteriores, onde quase não choveu, e pelas previsões que tínhamos há uns dias atrás de tanta chuva...  Algo me diz que o padrão é cada vez mais visível; menos chuva a Sul mais temperatura a Sul... olá deserto, olá aquecimento global, já nem o LUPER me convence! Vá lá ainda deu para ver neve este ano por aqui perto. Porque enquanto vivo já não nevará mais por aqui.
> ...



Boas Kim,

sempre choveu menos no Alentejo do que no Norte e só ainda vamos a 30 dias do Outono climatológico, este anos vai haver água para todos  e quando faço previsões é para todo o território mas tendo em mente as normas climatológicas de cada localidade! 
Não deseperes aguardemos e falamos em Março!


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 10:27)

dj_alex disse:


> Se fosse só por essas bandas que há mais camelos.....    Acho que os camelos estão a tomar conta do pais....




mas isso se calhar foi desde a altura em que os mouros se foram embora e deixaram o resto para trás....   
Não resisiti sorry


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 10:35)

Seringador disse:


> mas isso se calhar foi desde a altura em que os mouros se foram embora e deixaram o resto para trás....
> Não resisiti sorry



Quem sabe.....sempre tive grande atracção pela cultura arabe..por isso...


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 10:43)

dj_alex disse:


> Quem sabe.....sempre tive grande atracção pela cultura arabe..por isso...



Eu também, principalmente pq revolucionaram as ciências, a lingua e a cultura


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 11:28)

Seringador disse:


> Eu também, principalmente pq revolucionaram as ciências, a lingua e a cultura



e pela comida....


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 15:11)

dj_alex disse:


> Se fosse só por essas bandas que há mais camelos.....    Acho que os camelos estão a tomar conta do pais....



    



Seringador disse:


> Boas Kim,
> 
> sempre choveu menos no Alentejo do que no Norte e só ainda vamos a 30 dias do Outono climatológico, este anos vai haver água para todos  e quando faço previsões é para todo o território mas tendo em mente as normas climatológicas de cada localidade!
> Não deseperes aguardemos e falamos em Março!



Pois é, mas nos últimos Outubros já andava habituadito a vê-la cair em grande quantidade, e lá está criando demasiadas espectativas no que os modelos apresentavam.


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 17:02)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois é, mas nos últimos Outubros já andava habituadito a vê-la cair em grande quantidade, e lá está criando demasiadas espectativas no que os modelos apresentavam.



Este outono vais vê-la cair onde é mais habitual no mês de Novembro por exemplo


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 15:30)

Boas,

Faltando pouco para o fim do Inverno falta só uma achega, não sei se recordam de postar que se tivessemos uma anomalia negativa na costa leste americana, desde caraíbas até Canadá e com uma oscilação negativaou neutral da AO e uma negatividade do NAO, poderíamos ver algum frio no fim de Fevereiro e/ou princípio de Março,
pois agora os valores estão assim...

SST
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.2.5.2007.gif

AO
http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/daily_ao_index/new.ao_index_ensm.html

NAO
Actual
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/datnao.asp
Arquivo
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/norm.nao.monthly.b5001.current.ascii.table

Pensamentos alguém...


----------



## dj_alex (9 Fev 2007 às 15:45)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Faltando pouco para o fim do Inverno falta só uma achega, não sei se recordam de postar que se tivessemos uma anomalia negativa na costa leste americana, desde caraíbas até Canadá e com uma oscilação negativaou neutral da AO e uma negatividade do NAO, poderíamos ver algum frio no fim de Fevereiro e/ou princípio de Março,
> pois agora os valores estão assim...
> ...



A corrente do golfo parece-me bastante animada..ou é só impressão minha???


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 16:01)

dj_alex disse:


> A corrente do golfo parece-me bastante animada..ou é só impressão minha???



Não sei, parece existem alguns eddies com boas anomalias mas parece-me mais confinada a W


----------



## LUPER (9 Fev 2007 às 16:08)

dj_alex disse:


> A corrente do golfo parece-me bastante animada..ou é só impressão minha???



Se falarmos a nivel de temperaturas verifica-se que a animação que possa saltar das SST advem da sua mudança de percurso. Como é logico que ela está mais a Sul do percurso normal, teremos enormer anomalias + e as correspondentes negativas.

Mas a questão principal da corrente está no seu caudal, que apresenta valores baixos. O passado mês de Janeiro ficou-se pelos 28Sv, valor baixo para a epoca do ano. Nota-se tb uma serie de ramais que não existiam na zona das Bermudas, bem como no proprio estreito da Florida, sem esquecer que a "largura" da corrente é cada vez mais pequena. Quando eu andar com um pouco mais de tempo faço aqui um ponto de situação com graficos e valores


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 17:04)

Boas pessoal 
Conforme a minha previsão de Inverno de que o frio seria mais sentido a partir meados de Fevereiro até meados de Março (feita a 02/10/2006), aparece agora no seio e em consonância nas previsões de meteorologistas independentes Europeus, como o Joe Bastardi na sua coluna o que vai no seguimento da minha e à qual deixo aqui presente a minha satisfação  

"BACK AND FORTH SPRINGS FORTH. 

The destruction of the el nino is being completed now and that means we have to watch the action of the weather very closely over North America and the atlantic for the threat of a development of a SUSTAINED winter pattern for Europe mid Feb into mid March The NAO which has been positive much of the winter, and this was forecasted by the British met center, may lock negative for a 2-3 week period. This is known as a mechanically induced negative NAO, brought about, much like the el nino this year, by atmospherically driven events rather than the feedback of ocean to air. The collapsing el nino was in line with the severe el nino winter periods that we have seen in North America. Over 30% of el ninos produce the kind of weather they have going on now. Because we have the warm ocean west of the continent, the affects of that are blunted here and we go into a back and forth pattern, coldest over the east and south. The theory of the winter idea here was that the turn to colder over North America would occur and force a very cold mid and late winter. I was late there by a couple of weeks, I thought it would be underway by the 10th and it took till between the 20th and 30 th to get established. One notices thought that since 20 Jan there has been some winter showing up. 

But now lets review the rest of the theory. The cold coming off the continent and the last of the el nino jet should cause plenty of storminess in the western atlantic next week. With he arctic oscillation now negative this will force storms under, rather than through Greenland and the threat is that from the 15h on, the NAO, which tried to go negative in Jan does so and stays so for a few weeks, in which case much of the continent will have by far the toughest weather of the winter. 

I want it made clear, it is not the NAO driving the pattern, it is the pattern driving the NAO. The seeds for this were planted with the collapsing of the neg SOI back in December and the theory was well laid out in advance. Arguments that will come forth that the turn to colder was because of a flip of the NAO, if that is the case, are wrong as this was the tail, not the dog, that wagged. However in late winter and spring it feedback on itself and can take control, but the mechanism that started it was very different from the kind of NAO that "caused" it to get cold. How can you tell 1) the set up for why this could happen was explained long before hand, laid out and though late has occurred over the states 2) *It is getting cold before it happens. *That being said once it does happen, given the players on the field now, it can extend the winter season well into March and have people grumbling about it, and I believe that is where this is going." 

    espero que se concretize..


----------

